
Moto 360 vs. ZenWatch 2 - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/motorola-moto-360-vs-asus-zenwatch-2/
======
adibalcan
Suggestions are welcome

~~~
brudgers
I'd prefer to see a blog post about the development of the software or the
story behind the project because the page looks about the same as the other
pages from Feedcheck I have seen on Hacker News recently.

Good luck.

